# How to find the monthly meeting address



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok this is simple:

1. Go to the "meetings" page on the club website:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

2. Copy the e-mail address:
[email protected]

(Or you can just click on the e-mail and it will open your e-mail program if you have things setup like that.)

3. Send an e-mail to [email protected]
There is no need to type anything in the e-mail.

4. You will get an e-mail back with all the info about this month's meeting.

We need to to that to have some idea how many people are interested in attending each month and have a log of who's inquired for safety reasons.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I want to add that this does not put you on a mailing list for future meetings. You have to come back monthly and send an email to that address to get updated information.

And as Nikolay mentioned, you don't have to write anything. Its automatic. There is no one to read it. Just send off a mail to that address, and the computer sends you a reply.

Have a good meeting. Wish I could come


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mod can some one make this a sticky. THANKS!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

The web site seems to be broken... all links dead.


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

i sent an email twice to that address and never got a reply


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It was working earlier in the week when I tested it. We'll check it again.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The autoresponder is working, it sent me a response yesterday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

It worked for me too. When will the planing for next year be done?


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Just tried link got a delivery failed message from mail server


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry Redthumb, we shut down the old web site some time ago. Watch for announcements on this forum or on our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/DFWaquaticplantclub?ref=tn_tnmn Also, if you become a member you will receive direct email announcements.

The next meeting will be on 11 May at 1 PM, held at the home of members Shane and Michael.

In a few days I will delete this sticky since it is no longer accurate.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

We can likely set something back up. What would be the prefered method of doing this though?

If we do setup an automated system like before, do we want it to verify club membership prior to releasing the address?

Technical issues aside, what would be considered ideal?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think we really need the auto-responder function any more. Facebook, APC, DFW Fishbox, and direct email should be enough!


----------

